
Don’t Call Me - mpweiher
https://medium.com/@mitchellharper/dont-call-me-40fa5d852c53
======
Neliquat
You must live in a special kind of bubble for this to be practical to you.
Just mute your phone when you are busy. I am not going to schedule a beer with
your weird ass. Cmon, I get the idea, but be reasonable.

